
Whistleblowers Say NSA Still Spies on American Phones in Hidden Program - kostaddin
https://www.mintpressnews.com/whistleblowers-say-nsa-still-spies-american-phones-hidden-program/256208/
======
skoskie
> According to Tice, illegal NSA surveillance was targeted across the federal
> government in order to secure political leverage. He describes this use of
> surveillance as a counter-democratic tool allowing the agency to pressure
> elected leaders across the House and Senate.

> Between 2002 and 2005, he said, he discovered that the NSA had been
> targeting all communications of Congress, FISA, the Supreme Court, senior
> Pentagon officials, the media, and even future presidential prospects.

> The NSA was essentially “collecting fodder for their lists of dirt for
> blackmailing all levels of top government officials”, said Tice. The idea
> was “to ensure they had leverage with those that could conduct oversight.”

There’s a lot to process here. Seems like this would be bigger news. Any other
outlets covering it?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Probably not:

"That is the whole idea of the intelligence community, they are trying to
control the narrative that goes across the mainstream media, and how people
get their information and what information they get." [1]

1\.
[https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2018/08/15/nsa_whist...](https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2018/08/15/nsa_whistleblower_bill_binney_intel_agencies_are_lying_to_the_public_and_the_president.html)

------
Fjolsvith
Darpa>Lifelog program terminated February 4, 2004.

Facebook founding date February 4, 2004.

